# SE-R badges



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

I was wondering if anybody knows where i can order a couple of more SE-R badges for my 03'sentra. thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

www.throttlepositionmotorsports.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Not to be an ass, but I don't think cars that are not a se-r should wear se-r badges... Like me for an example. I have a 99 SE-L... I wish it was a se-r and it pretty much is, however for my chassis a se-r is a 200sx se-r. They didnt make that car in 99 and made the se-l instead.. Its basiclly a 4 door se-r.. But i don't badge it that way because it is not a se-r its a se-l... Now they have that b15 crap want to be se-r... a b15 se is not a se-r. A b15 se-r is a se-r Just take the badges off, that looks the best any way. Nothing but nissan in the middle


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah i agree with you but i think seaned has a 03 SE-R.  i have seen pple rebadge their 200SX SE-R by removing everything and replacing it with "SR20" using the existing letters.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

thanks for the backup nismoxr, to rebuttle your comment NJDYSON
i had my badges stolen off of my 03' sentra s-er  and thanks for the link bahearn but its not working?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

no prob. that sucks to hear they stole them. guess there is someone out there who wants to look cool with ur SE-R badges on a non SE-R car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

yea well i hope the prick wipes out and totals his wannabe nissan up.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

If you read the post, he's referring to a 2003 SE-R.

And that truly sucks about the stolen emblems. Hopefully, I can make it a little better with some real carbon fiber emblems to replace the stolen ones. They look tight as hell in person.

Try this link.
http://www.geocities.com/yertil

When misfortune strikes, rebuild better and stronger than before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

thanks for the link wickedsr20. no shit those carbon fiber se-r badges are off the hook. good lookin out.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

a guy that goes to the b15sentra meets in socal had some a carbon fiber nismo badge, that would complement the SE-R badges really nice...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

No problem. I love those emblems a lot.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Ser badges*

How much for the SE-R 2 1/4" by 2" badge? Is that one real carbon fiber?How thick are they? What type of shipping options do u have? Do you have a Front SE-R Grille emblem for a 93 Sentra? I have seen them but don't know where to get one! Do you have to make one or something?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i hear u guys kind of. but im rebadging my 87 as a sunny as soon as i get it painted. not exactly the same thing but along the same lines


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Alright, so I e-mailed and posted, wtf do I have to do to get some badges?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Try contacting Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan yet?  MIAPLAYA on B15sentra.net has a set of NISMO badges on his Spec. They are tastefully done, IMO.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks Mr. Sentra


----------

